# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس C#‎/.Net

## vesal

مسلط به C#‎‎
مسلط به مباحث OOP
آشنا به Design Pattern ها
آشنایی کافی با زبان انگلیسی

محل کار تهران، تمام وقت
حقوق خوب و پرداخت منظم
محیط کاری کاملا دوستانه و حرفه ای

لطفا:
رزومه خود را خلاصه و حرفه ای بنویسید.
در صورتی که تنها یک بار به صورت اتفاقی از کنار ویژوال استودیو رد شده اید، از ارسال رزومه خودداری فرمائید.
در صورتی که تسلط کافی به زبان انگلیسی ندارید از ارسال رزومه خودداری فرمائید.
در صورتی که تجربه کافی ندارید اما قدرت یادگیری بالایی دارید، حتما رزومه خود را ارسال کنید، قدرت یادگیری در ارزیابی بالاترین اولویت را خواهد داشت.

ارسال رزومه به: Vesal.behrouzi@gmail.com

----------

